# كيف تصنع كلور للملابس الالوان فعال ومستقر



## mohammadelrayees (6 يوليو 2011)

بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
الكلور الالوان طبعا كلنا عارفينو واغلبيتنا بنركبة وهناك بعض العقبات التي تصادفنا في التركيب وهي خروج الاكسجين من التركيبة وطبعا العبوة بتنتفخ واللون بيهرب وبيصبح مثل الماء 
وبفضل الله تم التغلب على المشكلة ليس بالمثبت للاكسجين او المثبط 
يكمن السر كلة في اضافة حمض عضوي كالستريك اسيد اللا مائي او حمض الفسفوريك للمنتج وظبط البي اتش من 4 ال3 درجات
لعمل خلط 100 كيلو يلزمنا الاتي
1- 50 كليو منظف سائل تركيز السلفونيك فية 14% وغير مضاف الية محسنات متعادل فقط 
2- 5 كيلو سيماسول 
3- 5 كيلو فوق اكسيد الهيدروجين
4 - 1 كليو او اكثر حمض سيتريك لا مائي لضبط البي اتش 
5 - 250 جرام اديتا وهي تعمل على عزل ايونات المعادن الموجودة في الماء والتي تتاكسد في وجود الاكسجين
6- 200 جرام مادة حافظة
7- لون وريحة حسب الرغبة 
8 - ماء لتكمل النسبة لي 100 كيلو
الطريقة
- يوضع حوالي 30 لتر ماء في البرميل ثم تذاب فية الاديتا ويقلب جيدا 
- يضاف المنظف السائل للماء ويقلب جيدا
- يذاب السيماسول في 5 لتر ماء حار ويضاف على البرميل ويقلب جيدا 
- يضاف ماء الاكسجين ويقلب جيدا 
- يذاب الحمض في قليل من الماء ثم يضاف الى الخليط ويقلب جيدا معهم جيداونقيس البي اتش ونضبطة على 3 او 4 درجات وهي النقطة الهامة في التركيبة نظبطة على اللون البرتقالي
- نضيف المادة الحافظة 
- ثم اللون والريحة و نكمل البرميل لحد ال 100 كيلو
وفي النهاية ارجو التوفيق لي ولكم في الدنيا والاخرة 
ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فليقل خير او ليصمت 


​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 يوليو 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## eltorban (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للجهد الذى بذلتة و النفع الذى تبغية و لكن احب ان اسأل هل هناك بالتركيبة مانع رغوة و ما كميتة و شكرا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (1 أغسطس 2011)

السيماسول منظف قليل الرغوة وبالتالي بياثر على رغوة المنتج وبتكون رغوة النتج معتدل او اقل


----------



## اذكار (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على الجهد ووفقكم الله


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووورين على الجهد والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## م / محمد عوض (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للأخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ونتمني منك المزيد


----------



## شاةثيلة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اولا انت كاتب 50 كيلو حمض سلفونيل ودي كمية كبيرة جدا ثانيا تكلفه الخلطة الكيلو هيكون فيها اغلى بكتير من سعر الكيلو بالتجزئه ثااثا انت كاتب مادة حافظة امال حمض الستريك ايه
*


----------



## شاةثيلة (29 نوفمبر 2012)

الخلطة مكلفة جدا والنسب غير سليمه والاكسجين مبيطرش
انت كيميائي اصلا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (29 نوفمبر 2012)

انت بتعرف تقرا ولا لا اقرا التركيبة جيدا وبلاش تطاول 
ال 50 كيلو صابون عملتهم 50 سلفونيك وبعدين اللي يعجبك خدو واللي ميعجبكش سيبو
وفي النهاية لا اقول الا _وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلاماً_


----------



## atef7000 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

المفروض كل واحد يفكر قبل مايتكلم أو يكتب وبلاش التسرع والغرور فى الردود والأخ محمد كتب الوصفة والطريقة بصورة رائعة يعنى اللى مبيفهمش هيفهم


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## AboMado (1 يناير 2013)

mohammadelrayees قال:


> بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم
> الكلور الالوان طبعا كلنا عارفينو واغلبيتنا بنركبة وهناك بعض العقبات التي تصادفنا في التركيب وهي خروج الاكسجين من التركيبة وطبعا العبوة بتنتفخ واللون بيهرب وبيصبح مثل الماء
> وبفضل الله تم التغلب على المشكلة ليس بالمثبت للاكسجين او المثبط
> يكمن السر كلة في اضافة حمض عضوي كالستريك اسيد اللا مائي او حمض الفسفوريك للمنتج وظبط البي اتش من 4 ال3 درجات
> ...


الاستاذ محمد الريس 
جزاك الله خير

لو سمحت سؤال :
هل هذه التركيبه تصلح للعمل مع الغسالات الاوتوماتيك ؟؟
و اذا نعم 
فهل هي من التركيبات التجاريه الاقتصاديه ام التركيبات الغاليه الجيده


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (15 يناير 2013)

اخى محمد ازاى اعرف تركيز السلفونيك 14% ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## atef7000 (16 يناير 2013)

المقصود باذن الله أن تركيز السلفونيك بالنسبة ل 50 كيلو 14% وليس تركيز خام السلفونيك نفسه يعنى وضع حوالى 7 كيلو سلفونيك والمعادلة بالصودا الكاوية حتى الph=7 ويكون الاجمالى كله 50 كيلو


----------



## ahmed elalfy (11 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------

